# Got my copy of truth in 24. Brilliant movie



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

I recieved my copy from germany today. They sent it to all their guests that attended the race last year. Its an absolutely brilliant movie. Im busy studying mechanical engineering to one day work for audi sport, and this movie is just So much motivation. For those who have not seen it, the wait until its aired on tv is worth it!


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*FV-QR*

sweet. Going to a showing tomorrow night


----------

